# Best Halloween Costumes



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

Yesterday i saw this on reddit:



http://imgur.com/B7AL9


:clap:


----------



## jalex (Aug 21, 2011)

By a long way this is the best I've seen:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

HAHA! :lol: that Transformers outfit is hilarious! :lol:

I would so dress up as Alice from the Tim Burton Alice in Wonderland version, even though I haven't seen the movie. It's probably bad, but she's my cinema look-alike.








I imagine that being me in the world of Prokofiev's music.


----------



## presto (Jun 17, 2011)

I few years ago I entered into the Halloween spirit and dressed up as this and went trick and treating with my 10 year old daughter. 
On reflection I think it might have been just a bit too scary for some of the houses we visited.:lol:










I even made a short movie-


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm not sure what to wear this Halloween, we don't even celebrate it in my country but I just got invited to this party and I have nothing prepared. I'm probably going as Alex deLarge because I got everything except the hat at home. Last year I dressed as those japanese lolitas, it was awesome.


----------



## CountessAdele (Aug 25, 2011)

presto said:


> I few years ago I entered into the Halloween spirit and dressed up as this and went trick and treating with my 10 year old daughter.
> On reflection I think it might have been just a bit too scary for some of the houses we visited.:lol:
> 
> 
> ...


Presto I just watched you playing scarborough fair on the treble recorder, what a beautiful sounding instrument!


----------



## presto (Jun 17, 2011)

CountessAdele said:


> Presto I just watched you playing scarborough fair on the treble recorder, what a beautiful sounding instrument!


Thankyou, a bit of a contrast from the monster movie!:lol:


----------



## eorrific (May 14, 2011)

presto said:


> I few years ago I entered into the Halloween spirit and dressed up as this and went trick and treating with my 10 year old daughter.
> On reflection I think it might have been just a bit too scary for some of the houses we visited.:lol:
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know which scares me more, the muscle or the costume...


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)




----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

*@presto* i've just realized that you're like a superstar over there at the bodybuilding forum, very cool


----------



## presto (Jun 17, 2011)

Philip said:


> *@presto* i've just realized that you're like a superstar over there at the bodybuilding forum, very cool


Ha Ha, I would have thought Talk Classical was the last place that would find that one out!


----------

